# My DP story and hope for all of you.



## Chooch00000 (Jun 18, 2012)

My name is Rich and I am 42 athelete and personal trainer. I never smoked weed but did socially drink. I have always had slight depression and alot of anxt... I remember precisely the day when my DP hit!! I felt spacy, cloudy, punch drunk, brain fogginess, lightheaded, etc... This went on for a week. I thought it would eventually go away but it was just getting warmed up. One week later I totally went out of body 24/7 and shut down for the next 2 months lying on the couch waiting for death. I lost 25 lbs lived off of Gatorade and that was it! I went to hospital and ran every test under the sun! All tests came back fine and normal! Dr said I was stressed out!! No shit!! I think my DP was triggered by pure stress and information overload. My body and brain just became overwhelmed especially in today's society. I had not taken a break in years. I worried about everything from the economy to shit that happened back in highschool in 1988!! Now here I was on the couch looking down on myself!!
2 months later I finally concluded that I was not going to die. But I did question about my mentality and was I now going crazy? Eventually I found other sights and got some help. Any meds the Dr's gave me only made it worse. So I just started being myself and saying to hell with it!! If I look and appear crazy than so be it! 
6mos I began jogging and by this time I was able to at least look at someone and say hello. I could not talk too long. Maybe a minute or two...
One year I was running/jogging everyday and working my regular job.
Today I still have DP but it comes and goes. I totally changed my whole diet! I WILL NOT Eat anything from a fast-food joint or resturaunt. I drink a ton of water and a muscle mik occasionally. I have totally told drama people in my life to go to hell and don't ever call me! If it's not making you laugh get the hell away from it! Get away from downer people! Get all the negatives out of your life forever! Eat right foods! Learn to cook good stuff for yourself! Get outside and meditate! I used to just go sit in the woods for an hour! Stay busy and get busy! Get out of your own head!! I am probably about 90% better... Some days I don't notice DP at all but I have really worked at it.. Love all you people here and know that you will get better!! You can and will beat it!! I am going on about three years now! DP was almost like a spiritual journey for me... I have really found out who I am and what I want...


----------



## froto (Jun 19, 2012)

Chooch00000 said:


> My name is Rich and I am 42 athelete and personal trainer. I never smoked weed but did socially drink. I have always had slight depression and alot of anxt... I remember precisely the day when my DP hit!! I felt spacy, cloudy, punch drunk, brain fogginess, lightheaded, etc... This went on for a week. I thought it would eventually go away but it was just getting warmed up. One week later I totally went out of body 24/7 and shut down for the next 2 months lying on the couch waiting for death. I lost 25 lbs lived off of Gatorade and that was it! I went to hospital and ran every test under the sun! All tests came back fine and normal! Dr said I was stressed out!! No shit!! I think my DP was triggered by pure stress and information overload. My body and brain just became overwhelmed especially in today's society. I had not taken a break in years. I worried about everything from the economy to shit that happened back in highschool in 1988!! Now here I was on the couch looking down on myself!!
> 2 months later I finally concluded that I was not going to die. But I did question about my mentality and was I now going crazy? Eventually I found other sights and got some help. Any meds the Dr's gave me only made it worse. So I just started being myself and saying to hell with it!! If I look and appear crazy than so be it!
> 6mos I began jogging and by this time I was able to at least look at someone and say hello. I could not talk too long. Maybe a minute or two...
> One year I was running/jogging everyday and working my regular job.
> Today I still have DP but it comes and goes. I totally changed my whole diet! I WILL NOT Eat anything from a fast-food joint or resturaunt. I drink a ton of water and a muscle mik occasionally. I have totally told drama people in my life to go to hell and don't ever call me! If it's not making you laugh get the hell away from it! Get away from downer people! Get all the negatives out of your life forever! Eat right foods! Learn to cook good stuff for yourself! Get outside and meditate! I used to just go sit in the woods for an hour! Stay busy and get busy! Get out of your own head!! I am probably about 90% better... Some days I don't notice DP at all but I have really worked at it.. Love all you people here and know that you will get better!! You can and will beat it!! I am going on about three years now! DP was almost like a spiritual journey for me... I have really found out who I am and what I want...


----------



## froto (Jun 19, 2012)

what an encouraging story! thank you for sharing!


----------

